# Acheter des films ou les louer



## Icloud92 (5 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour, petite questions vous pensez que c'est mieux de louer les films ou de les achetées, sachant que si je les achète rien ne me dit qu'un jour apple ne les enlève  pas du catalogue ?


----------



## moderno31 (6 Novembre 2020)

Hello
En fait ça dépend de chacun. Apple en effet fait payer ses produits mais ne garantit pas de la maintenir à vie.
Par exemple de rupture : Une film acheté en HD qui passe en 4K et ton ordinateur qui ne lit peut-être pas 4K. Cela m'est arrivé. Cette bande de gouja m'ont fait faire une réclamation pendant des mois et des mois, jamais j'ai réussi à réobtenir le téléchargement de mon film en HD.

Moralité : Achète plus les films que tu voudrais regarder régulièrement. Télécharge les en local et stocke ça sur un disque. Par contre, tu seras obligé d'avoir la bibliothèque iTunes pour le lire. Pour la musique ça passe, la plupart du temps.
Sinon je loue les films que je suis sûr de ne voir qu'une fois. Si la location n'est pas disponible, tu peux acheter et demander remboursement à Apple, en général ils sont sympa (gare aux abus). 
Enfin, pour louer, je passe par des plateformes comme https://www.universcine.com/home-abonnement
C'est assez Riche. Netflix et compagnie c'est nul, ya jamais les films qu'il faut sinon faut attendre 1000 ans avant d'avoir un catalogue qui tient la route.


----------



## Icloud92 (6 Novembre 2020)

Ok merci, le PB de DL des films c'est qu'il est impossible de les stocker sur icloud ou bien je ne connais pas la manipulation à faire. 
La plus part des DD externe ne fonctionne pas sur l'apple TV, il faut un NAS qui coute un bras, qui consomme etc..


----------

